# Any nice timeshares in Tampa or close to beach/Busch gardens??



## jakezmom (Feb 14, 2008)

We are looking for a nice timeshare (not in orlando) close to busch Gardens Tampa and close to a nice beach.

Can anyone recommend some and tell me how hard it is to get an exchange.

Thanks!!


----------



## JLB (Feb 14, 2008)

There's a lot of loose ends in your query.

What type of TS?  Exactly where?  When do you want it?  Through what exchange company?

Each of the major exchange companies have resort directories, both in print and online, a maps.  

In the Tampa area there is a stretch of beaches, from Clearwater Beach on the north to St. Pete Beach on the south.  In that stretch, there are 20 or so RCI resorts.
- - - - - -
Further south, in the Sarasota area, from Anna Maria on the north to Siesta Key on the south, there are 17 or so RCI resorts.  it would not be all that far to Busch Gardens.
- - - - - -
Then there's more before Ft. Myers, in Charlotte Harbor, Englewood and Punta Gorda.  

Then more in the Ft. Myers, Naples, and Marco Island area, more than 40.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 14, 2008)

We love our Bay & Beach Club in Indian Shores, just below Clearwater.  It's about 30 min. to Busch Gardens.  All 2 bedroom units.

Anne


----------



## jfitz (Feb 15, 2008)

II posts this advisory about Bay & Beach Club:
_On-going construction at a site nearby. Major construction 24 hours a day to the north, south and in front of the resort. Projected completion: 2009. _​
Does anyone know if this is as bad as it sounds?


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 15, 2008)

We just came back a couple of weeks ago.  They are working on Gulf Blvd so the traffic only goes 1 lane at a time.  We never waited more than a minute or 2 to move.

Call the office (see bayandbeach.com) and they will give you an honest update.

We never heard noise and had a great time.

Anne


----------



## london (Feb 15, 2008)

*Suncoast*

We own at the Jamaican on the Gulf and Sand Pebble, both in Treasure Island.

The beaches are very nice and the resorts are very laid back. Sunsets are spectacular.

Just returned this week after 5 weeks in Florida.


----------



## jfitz (Feb 16, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> We just came back a couple of weeks ago.  They are working on Gulf Blvd so the traffic only goes 1 lane at a time.  We never waited more than a minute or 2 to move.
> 
> Call the office (see bayandbeach.com) and they will give you an honest update.



Thanks Anne.  Called Bay & Beach Club, it seems that the entire length of Gulf Blvd is to be rebuilt; they were working outside of their office as we spoke on the phone.  The II warning, it would seem, would be equally applicable to any resort along Gulf Blvd so we have reserved at Bay & Beach.


----------



## jakezmom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Tampa area Timeshare close to beach and Busch Gardens*

Thank you to everyone who responded but I was very vague in my last post.

I don't have knowledge of Florida outside of Orlando area so I am counting on the great people on TUG to help me out again.

I am looking for a nice timeshare in the Tampa area that meets the folllowing requirements.

1.  easy to trade into if I deposit my floating Cypress Pointe GV 3 bedroom.
2.  near or on a nice beach (priority to my 6 yr old son). 
3. within 30-40 min. to Busch Gardens
4. Has enough activities to do in the area for a 6 year old.


We don't need a large timeshare since it will just be my husband, son, and myself.

Also, can anyone tell me some great beach months that aren't as crowded as July and August.

Thanks so much!!!!!
.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2008)

Hurricane season, the Fall months, are the easiest to trade into.

Knowing both TS areas that are within reasonable driving distance to Busch Gardens, and not owning in either, so I don't have a dog in the fight, the beach areas around Sarasota are nicer than the ones around Tampa, and slightly less commercialized.

As we have been discussing lately, probably the cutest resort, the one with the most quaint Florida charm, in either area, is Little Gull on Longboat Key in the Sarasota area.  I have been seeing it for Summer, 2009, and they don't last long.

For 2008, I'm seeing one week available in December.






jakezmom said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded but I was very vague in my last post.
> 
> I don't have knowledge of Florida outside of Orlando area so I am counting on the great people on TUG to help me out again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kola (Feb 16, 2008)

JLB said:


> Knowing both TS areas that are within reasonable driving distance to Busch Gardens, and not owning in either, so I don't have a dog in the fight, the beach areas around Sarasota are nicer than the ones around Tampa, and slightly less commercialized.
> 
> As we have been discussing lately, probably the cutest resort, the one with the most quaint Florida charm, in either area, is Little Gull on Longboat Key in the Sarasota area.  I have been seeing it for Summer, 2009, and they don't last long.
> 
> For 2008, I'm seeing one week available in December.



What do you think about South Beach Resort on Treasure Island ?
They have some weeks available through II
K.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2008)

When I said I know both areas, I meant *areas*--Clearwater Beach on down in that area and Anna Maria on down in that area.  And of the two areas, we like the Sarasota area better.

We have stayed at Treasure Island, at the Voyager.  We did a quick drive- through last January, of the whole Tampa/St. Pete area beach locations, and it seemed about the same, only more developed.

But I don't know specific resorts like I do in SW FL.


----------

